# Royal Purple’s ‘The Forum Wars’ NEEDS YOU!



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Royal Purple’s ‘The Forum Wars’ NEEDS YOU!

Presented by Royal Purple and airing on SPEED channel and across the worldwide web ‘The Forum Wars’ is the first and only show dedicated to giving real members of real online car communities the opportunity to go head to head with their rival counterparts in the ultimate racing challenge.

Royal Purple’s ‘The Forum Wars’ is accepting applications from Nissan 370z owners RIGHT NOW!

This is YOUR chance to represent your badge, your community and your peers. 

Forum vs Forum. 370z vs. Mustang GT. Owner vs. Owner. 

Official drag race. Timed Lap. Wheel to wheel on the road course. Three events. One winner.

If you have the car, experience on the track, and the eggs to bring it in front of a broadcast audience then Royal Purple’s ‘The Forum Wars’ WANTS YOU!

If you…. 

- Own a 370z (street legal, DOT approved tires, current registration and insurance)

- Have track experience

- Live in L.A or surrounding counties – or willing to drive

- Come fully trash talk equipped and ready to be on camera

Royal Purple’s ‘The Forum Wars’ wants to hear from you. 

Email [email protected], briefly stating why it should be you representing your community and the mighty 370z. Please also include details of your location, driving experience and a picture of your car.

This is a “run what you brung” competition. No tire changes. No trackside tuning. 

Your chance to be the pride of the online Z community.


----------

